# Adjusting MBK aergrind



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

I've got a new Aergrind. I've tried adjusting the grind by rotating the lid, but haven't been able to do this - I can only turn the lid by maybe a third of a rotation. Visually, the burrs don't look that close together, so they're not caught on each other. Any suggestions, or is there a problem with my grinder?

To give you an idea of what I did, I tried following the instructions here:


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Is there a bean stuck in it! Hold disc and turn handle. That should draw burs together (anti clockwise) I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks - never had any beans in it (was adjusting before first use) so definitely shouldn't be any stuck in it! Turning the handle has much the same effect as turning the lid - will only turn maybe a third of a rotation. Anything else to try? I'm guessing this shouldn't need too much brute force to adjust?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

You tried unturning? Going opposite way. If that's not working it's jammed!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks - yeah, tried turning both ways  Hopefully MBK will get it sorted quickly, then


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Oldmanual said:


> Thanks - yeah, tried turning both ways  Hopefully MBK will get it sorted quickly, then


Not too good. Fingers crossed oh get it sorted out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Seems to have loosened up a bit - turning handle counterclockwise did close the burrs (though this was at about 10 on the lid) and I've opened the burrs to about 1.8 now. Still awkward to adjust, but doable. Next step is putting some beans through, I guess...


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

when you're taking it to your zero point you want to be looking underneath not at the burrs, you essentially want the opening to close completely and be flat. try that when you try to zero it.


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks. The zero (or 10!) point I took was when the underneath of the grinder looked flat when the burrs were closed. That's the correct way to do it?


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

run your finger over it and see how it feels. i wouldnt worry too much what number it relates to on the top just remember what it is.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

If the burs are flat mine reads 12. If I lock the burs and check underneath the inner is lower than outer. It reads 10 or more accurately -2 It looks like they are set with burs flush. It locks at 10 but advance slightly to 12. There's burs flush. Adjust from there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Grinder works  Quicker than my Porlex and participle size seems more consistent. Grinding at 2.0 for Clever Dripper makes a nice smooth cup from some Hasbean Kenyan beans, but seems to lose some of the acidity. Any rule of thumb on whether to adjust finer or coarser to get more acidity out of the beans?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

@Oldmanual what do you think the problem was?? Don't know about acidity but I was finding everything sour with new grinder. Recommended setting aeropress where 2 turns plus!! I'm down at 1:6 to lose the sour taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

I was trying to turn the lid rather than the handle and it was too stiff... Coarsening the grind got more flavour out of the Kenyan beans 

I'm finding some new beans are brewing a bit sour, though. Deciding whether to try going finer or coarser... Problem is I only drink about 2 cups a day - so limited opportunity for experimentation!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Oldmanual said:


> I was trying to turn the lid rather than the handle and it was too stiff... Coarsening the grind got more flavour out of the Kenyan beans
> I'm finding some new beans are brewing a bit sour, though. Deciding whether to try going finer or coarser... Problem is I only drink about 2 cups a day - so limited opportunity for experimentation!


I was always going courser with my old Rhino Hand grinder and a really dark oily bean. New grinder and coffee was burnt tasting and sour muddy all over the place. I followed advice here and went finer. I also changed roasters and phoned them for advice. I'm mire bc accepting of that slightly sour taste now. I'm about 1:4/5 at lowest on Feld47 or I'm getting a bit muddy. Otherwise my 8 minute steep brings out the sweetness to counteract the sour. Think it was MJWB ?? that said you virtually can't over extract in a brew method like AP or french press.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

This is 3 or 4 min brews in clever dripper. Never tried an 8min steep - what's the logic for it not overextracting in FP?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Oldmanual said:


> This is 3 or 4 min brews in clever dripper. Never tried an 8min steep - what's the logic for it not overextracting in FP?


Apparently it just can't be over extracted. The James Hoffman method doesn't mix it up or plunge. As it settles it stops extracting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanual (Oct 12, 2020)

Ah - thanks!

What are people doing for a cleaning brush - just using a cheap toothbrush, or is there a better option?


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Oldmanual said:


> Ah - thanks!
> 
> What are people doing for a cleaning brush - just using a cheap toothbrush, or is there a better option?


I bought a nice good quality painter brush for a fiver. Complete overkill but after £150 on a grinder it's the least I could give her

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

I use these ( have their own dustpan built in):

mini brush set amazon


----------



## dreambroom (Feb 17, 2020)

To my painterly partner's horror, I purchased an apparently quite nice paint brush (you can only buy singles of the decent ones it seems) and cut it down to just fit inside the bottom portion/basket of my aerspeed. I've managed to not lose it despite having it while moving house half a dozen times this year!


----------

